# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > ANAU Medeniyeti >  Mö.2.Bin- Mö.600 Yılları Arasında Anadolu Medeniyetleri -Hititler

## ceydaaa

Anadolu'ya Kafkaslar'dan geldikleri tahmin edilmektedir.Kızılırmak çevresinde kurulmuştur. Başşehirleri Hattuşaş (Boğazköy)'dır.
Hititler Suriye toprakları için Mısır ile yaptıkları savaş sonucunda Kadeş Antlaşmasını imzaladılar. Kadeş Antlaşması tarihte bilinen ilk antlaşmadır.
Hititler'de asillerden oluşan PANKUŞ denilen bir meclis vardı. Bu meclis kralın yetkilerini kısıtlıyordu.Hititlerde kraldan sonra en yetkili kişi TAVANANNA denilen kraliçeydi.Hititler krallarının hayatlarını anlatan ANAL adını verdikleri yıllıkları hazırlayarak, tarafsız TARİH YAZICILIĞI'nı başlatmışlardır.
Hititler kayaları düzleştirerek, tanrı kabartmaları yapmışlardır.( İvriz ve Yazılıkaya Kabartmaları Hititlere aittir.)Hititler Asurlular tarafından yıkıldılar.

----------

